# What film/scene gets you blubbing?



## Raging Squirrel

Being a bloke, and a fairly big one at that, it's not typical to admit that certain things can make me blub like a sissy girl.

So, it's got me thinking, which films and scenes within the said film has either got you blubbing, or choked you up really bad?

so, to start.....

The Last Samurai - the scene where Katsumoto is mowed down by the Japanese army, and the guy tells the gunners to stop and they all take off their hats when they realise what they've done......gets me choked every time!


----------



## Phil1971

Erin Brockovich does it for me.


----------



## Raging Squirrel

Is that a film?


----------



## James Bagguley

> The Last Samurai - the scene where Katsumoto is mowed down by the Japanese army, and the guy tells the gunners to stop and they all take off their hats when they realise what they've done......gets me choked every time!


I know the bit you mean, pretty poignant stuff.
Dont laugh, but the the bit in the Johnny Kingdom nature show when his 3 legged deer died had me close, i said dont laugh!... :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Natalie

The Green Mile when John Coffey goes to the chair.

Oh and the opening of Up where it goes through his & his wife's story.

Erm Marley & Me (the obvious bit)

The bit in Toy Story 3 where Andy gives his toys to Bonnie.


----------



## GarveyVW

The end of Schindler's List when he forgot about his gold ring and realised he could have saved someone else.


----------



## Ross

None am a cold hearted *****r


----------



## Raging Squirrel

DJ X-Ray said:


> Kes (1969) - Original trailer - YouTube


I've only ever seen half of Kes in school.......poor lad was getting a beating. still don't know how it ends


----------



## Raging Squirrel

Natalie said:


> The Green Mile when John Coffey goes to the chair.
> 
> Oh and the opening of Up where it goes through his & his wife's story.
> 
> Erm Marley & Me (the obvious bit)


yeah, Up got me too!

Can't and won't watch Marley and Me, no man should ever watch that film. There's an unwritten rule about men not being able to watch dogs die


----------



## Raging Squirrel

GarveyVW said:


> The end of Schindler's List when he forgot about his gold ring and realised he could have saved someone else.


Arghhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## stevie211

Anything involving a dog dying is enough to get me started here.
Never seen Marley and me for that very reason.


----------



## Natalie

The boy in the striped pyjamas when Bruno & Shmuel go to the gas chambers


----------



## Stufat

Not a blubber, but always get choked up at the end of cool runnings when they hold the sleigh aloft and walk across the finishing line


----------



## Raging Squirrel

Stufat said:


> Not a blubber, but always get choked up at the end of cool runnings when they hold the sleigh aloft and walk across the finishing line


Yep, same here....every time!


----------



## Raging Squirrel

I am Legend where he has to shoot his dog because it's been bitten.....urgh


----------



## stangalang

Stufat said:


> Not a blubber, but always get choked up at the end of cool runnings when they hold the sleigh aloft and walk across the finishing line


Was going to say the same thing. I well up every time i see that, so good to know I'm not the only one


----------



## Raging Squirrel

Gran Torino when Clint Eastwood reaches into his jacket and gets shot.....love that film


----------



## Stezz

The Colosseum ending in Gladiator


----------



## Natalie

I blub at quite a lot of films


----------



## Raging Squirrel

Natalie said:


> I blub at quite a lot of films


I think i'm gonna shush because i'm agreeing with everyone and it's making me look a bit soft haha


----------



## Raging Squirrel

Stezz said:


> The Colosseum ending in Gladiator


yeah that's a good one

my mum cried when Darth Vader died in Star Wars


----------



## Stufat

End of Marley and me makes the mrs blub every time


----------



## Snowglobe

Independance day, when the President's wide dies.

Lady & the Tramp, when the Scotty dog gets run over. :tumbleweed:


----------



## ron burgandy

The new film 'about time'. Oh boy even worse when your in cinema, obviously the wife and not me


----------



## Dannbodge

Doesn't take much to get me crying nowadays. Anything mildly emotional will make me shed a tear whether it be happy or sad. it's weird because I never used to never cry until I lost my grandma.


----------



## R7KY D

There is a film that I watched ONCE and I will never watch it again 

Who will love my children 

I have never had to fight back tears so hard because of a film


----------



## DJ X-Ray

This used to do me up


----------



## craigeh123

Natalie said:


> The Green Mile when John Coffey goes to the chair.
> 
> Oh and the opening of Up where it goes through his & his wife's story.
> 
> Erm Marley & Me (the obvious bit)
> 
> The bit in Toy Story 3 where Andy gives his toys to Bonnie.


toy story 3 done me up aswell i think its becasue id aged with the storys and as a full grown adult i was kind of gutted to see the lot coming to a finish


----------



## craigeh123

i saw a film recently with billy cristal , there was a kid that had trouble speaking and at the end he stood on stage and managed to roll out a speech that did me in , infact as ive got older ive realised i well up at quite a lot of films lol


----------



## Natalie

DJ X-Ray said:


> This used to do me up


I haven't watched it since I was a kid.

There's a cartoon called Tubby the Tuba and my mum said I bealed my eyes out when I watched it.

Dumbo & Bambi are another two that always set me off.


----------



## craigeh123

DJ X-Ray said:


> Kes (1969) - Original trailer - YouTube


seeing this makes me think of


----------



## The Detail Doctor

Senna


----------



## svended

Natalie said:


> The Green Mile when John Coffey goes to the chair.
> 
> Oh and the opening of Up where it goes through his & his wife's story.
> 
> Erm Marley & Me (the obvious bit)
> 
> The bit in Toy Story 3 where Andy gives his toys to Bonnie.


Yep The Green Mile is one of my favourites. 
I really wasn't ready for 'that' scene in Marley and Me. A good comedy film that I thought all would be well, then the film went the way it did. 
Also the scene from Somewhere in Time where Richard (Christopher Reeve) wakes up back in the present day, and tries hard to get back to Elise (Jane Seymour) and sits and wonders around the hotel till on his death bed he see's a light and is reunited with his Elise. Ye', it's a real chcik flick but I like it, don't judge me.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Natalie said:


> I haven't watched it since I was a kid.
> 
> There's a cartoon called Tubby the Tuba and my mum said I bealed my eyes out when I watched it.
> 
> Dumbo & Bambi are another two that always set me off.[/QUOTE Just for you nat :lol: Sorry


----------



## S63

Boy in the striped pyjamas 

Perfect World

E.T.


----------



## Danny B

ron burgandy said:


> obviously the wife and not me


nice save :lol:


----------



## minibbb

Cool runnings..... When the team pick up their self after they crash and everyone starts clapping. Find that bit strangely emotional!


----------



## Ross

Natalie said:


> I blub at quite a lot of films


Being a women your supposed too


----------



## cyanide69

*Life is Beautiful* - When the tank comes around the corner at the end.

*The Elephant Man* - When John Merrick breaks down and cries, "I am not an animal! I am a human being! I am a man!"

*Blade Runner* - Rutger Heuer's "I've... seen things you people wouldn't believe" speech.

*Field Of Dreams* - When Kevin Costner plays catch with his father.

*Dances With Wolves* - The soldiers shooting Two Socks.

*Brokeback Mountain* - When Ennis finds the two shirts in Jack's closet. 

*United 93* - When the screen goes black in the end.


----------



## Ravinder

The very end of The Shawshank Redemption when Red is walking on the beach towards Andy who is working on the boat and they see each other for the first time since Andy broke free from prison. Makes me well up every time.


----------



## cheekymonkey

hachi


----------



## Porkypig

Ahh, so many and agree with pretty much all the aforementioned. I am such a ponce... Going for a cry now... 

Arthur when Hobson dies
Arthur 2 when he comes back and tells Dudley that he has seen his son 'your not playing fair old man'
Forrest gump, several bits but when jenny dies
etc etc etc


----------



## Porkypig

Oh, and Seven Pounds with will smith pretty much destroys me..


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## majcas84

One I remember being a bit 'affected' by from a long time ago....of course, I'm sure it wouldn't affect me now though!

The end of "The Champ"


----------



## Kiashuma

X factor, all of it gets me crying.


----------



## Porkypig

Kiashuma said:


> X factor, all of it gets me crying.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## James Bagguley

> Forrest gump, several bits but when jenny dies


Sorry to ruin a good thread here, but that reminds me of an episode a friend of mine told me about.
He and a few mates were watching this in the cinema, during one of the most emotionally charged scenes he broke wind in a fashion that was audible throughout the room.
Probably took some of the atmosphere out of things (and exchanged it for methane! )


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Con Air - When Cameron meets casey for the first time at the end

Armageddon - When Harry takes A.J's place after he drew the short straw (and tells him to look after his daughter)... and the funeral


----------



## Porkypig

James Bagguley said:


> Sorry to ruin a good thread here, but that reminds me of an episode a friend of mine told me about.
> He and a few mates were watching this in the cinema, during one of the most emotionally charged scenes he broke wind in a fashion that was audible throughout the room.
> Probably took some of the atmosphere out of things (and exchanged it for methane! )


Brilliant! Reminds me of many years ago my mum and dad took me and my 2 brothers to see You Only Live Twice at the local cinema.

The bit where Takagi (I think was his name) asks bond 'So, Mr Bond, what do you think of our country so far?' my younger brother being about 7ish at the time shouted 'RUBBISH!' Got a few laughs that one.

Didn't make anyone cry as far as I can remember though...

So back on message... the end of Moulin Rouge when Satine dies is a bit of a challenge....


----------



## James Bagguley

^^ Ha ha! quality! 

Another bad one for me, that bit in Braveheart when his dads body comes home on a cart, the bit after the funeral with the thistle (fakest thistle ever, but the score at that point is just goose bump city)

And the bit after his wife's funeral when he kneels for her dads blessing (oh he wants to punch him, right in his patriotic head, but he thinks better of it and deals out the in-law head pat action!)

Gets me though, that score is the key.


----------



## Raging Squirrel

James Bagguley said:


> ^^ Ha ha! quality!
> 
> Another bad one for me, that bit in Braveheart when his dads body comes home on a cart, the bit after the funeral with the thistle (fakest thistle ever, but the score at that point is just goose bump city)
> 
> And the bit after his wife's funeral when he kneels for her dads blessing (oh he wants to punch him, right in his patriotic head, but he thinks better of it and deals out the in-law head pat action!)
> 
> Gets me though, that score is the key.


Or the bit where he's on the table getting his insides ripped out and he can see his wifes ghost and screams out "FREEDOMMMMMMM"


----------



## deano93tid

Raging Squirrel said:


> Gran Torino when Clint Eastwood reaches into his jacket and gets shot.....love that film


That is what I was going to say. :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson

Not sure about the blubbering but films which can be painfully sad -

The Lives of Others

Amour (if this does not make you cry, see your GP)

UP


----------



## DJ X-Ray

The Lion King


----------



## Porkypig

'nobody puts baby in the corner' :lol::lol::lol:

weirdly, the end of Bruce Almighty... Bruce has just died and is with god (Morgan freeman) and is asked if he wants grace back... 'now that's a wish, I'll get right on it...' 

Top gun.... Goose is dead... booo

Always with Richard Dreyfuss where he gets to dance with her one last time... 

I'm so weak....


----------



## GarveyVW

At the end of Blake's Seven when Blake betrays them and they are all killed. Only young at the time but I loved the show and realised there would be no more. (Also had a crush on Servolan).


----------



## jimbokeenlyside

+1 I am Legend - When Will Smith has to kill his dog
or
A.I. - when the robot boy gets his mother back for a day. Near the end.


----------



## Kriminal

Rocky Balboa - 'Stuff in the basement' scene. Kinda describes how I felt, and sometimes still feel, since losing my Dad


----------



## Porkypig

Its a wonderful life.... nuff said.


----------



## Porkypig

Oh and A star is Born with Kris and Babs, car crash and closing medely, everytime without fail.....


----------



## jimbokeenlyside

+1 more for me - Crash. When the bloke thinks his kid has been shot


----------



## davec

A film called pay it forward gets me every time!!!


----------



## Raging Squirrel

Casper......when the little ghost turns into a real boy and gets to.....only joking!!!!!!


----------



## LeeH

Water Ship Down..... Poor bunnies!


----------



## knightstemplar

E.T


----------



## Raging Squirrel

Platoon.....


----------



## angel1449

pursuit of happiness at the end where will smith gets the job and realises he can finally support his child properly, such good acting


----------



## angel1449

anyone else?


----------



## Andyg_TSi

Forrest Gump,

When Forrest is stood a Jenny's grave


----------



## ivor

try and watch this film and not get emotional even this clip gets me it's based on a treu story


----------



## svended

ivor said:


> try and watch this film and not get emotional even this clip gets me it's based on a treu story
> Red Dog- The loyalty is infint with dogs - YouTube


Just watched it and some of the 'suggested videos', memorial videos to dogs that have passed on and I'm now a blubbering mess. I was not there when my dog Nell in Saudi got put down as she wouldn't of been able to handle the quarantine at the time. I never got to say good bye. It's brought back so many memories of us running around the compound and me getting told off all the time for letting her into the pool, but we didn't care. 
Miss you Nell, rest in peace girl. LOve you


----------



## id_doug

Million Dollar Baby had my crying like a kid!


----------



## JohnA88

*Ghost* - When Sam walks into the light, was made to watch it recently but walked out of the room when that part came up.

*The Green Mile* - When John was sent to the chair.

*United 93* - When the screen go's blank, Shame as they was seconds from taking back control . Anything to do with 9/11 gets to me such a waste of life .


----------



## stnilsson

Peter Jacksons King Kong, the ending with the ice in central park and Kongs death had me crying even when I left the cinema. And dont forget Lassie come home total blubborama.


----------



## andy665

Many that get me have already been mentioned but also Big when he walks down the street and becomes little again gets me every time


----------



## absolute

Jerry meguire - when Cuba finds time to praise the agent he's stood by through thick and thin in amidst all the praise and hype. Boom, dry throat!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

:'(


----------



## Natalie

Cool Runnings when they pick the sled up to cross the finish line


----------



## PWOOD

When i was young kid I saw Ring Of Bright Water (the film about a guy who has an otter) and the end was rather hard to take as a kid and as an adult I have never watched it just in case:lol:


----------



## Rob_Car

Another vote for "Marley and me". I don't dare watch it again.

Also, "Lucky Jim", the end of "Terminator 2" and "Cocoon"


----------



## Blueberry

Marley and Me for me too. Watched it twice and ended up absolutely sobbing.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

Marley and Me ,got me sobbing like a wee girl


----------



## Glennroy

No one has mentioned this but warrior with Tom hardy the part at the end always makes me well up


----------



## Johnsy

UP!

The opening 10 mins


----------



## id_doug

Glennroy said:


> No one has mentioned this but warrior with Tom hardy the part at the end always makes me well up


That was one film I wanted to be so much better than it was! Totally predictable.


----------



## J1ODY A

angel1449 said:


> pursuit of happiness at the end where will smith gets the job and realises he can finally support his child properly, such good acting


As a Dad I found the bit where he is holding the toilet door shut whilst trying to find his boy a place to sleep tough going.


----------



## Geordieexile

Saving Private Ryan - when he's old and remembering at the memorial with his family watching, ruins me every time.

Amistad - "give us free" in the courtroom. Antony Hopkins' finest performance IMO.


----------



## Manic

davec said:


> A film called pay it forward gets me every time!!!


Absolutely fantastic film :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl

The bit in the Fly 2, where the dog comes out of the other matter transporter as a gooey mess. I openly laugh at gore involving humans, but anything to do with animals goes through me like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## herbiedacious

When Herbie goes missing then tries to jump of a bridge; l'm welling up just thinking about. The pitifull sound of his sad little 6v horn....
excuse me chaps, l think l need a little time alone with my thoughts. .........


----------



## Pugnut

*Crash* - scene with girl caught in the car and when the kid gets shot. Brilliant film.

*Pursuit of Happiness* - When he gets given the job at the end, excellent moment.

*Untouchable* - Right at the end when he's left to continue lunch with the girl of his dreams.

*[Marley & Me]* - Not soo much the death but the little speech Owen Wilson gives about connection to your dogs , and the fact they love you night and day, through thick and thin, no matter what. Any dog owners would fine that emotional


----------



## TheStig89

Lion king for me, first thing i thought of reading the title

Hachi and Marley and me also, poor doggies


----------



## Rabidracoon28

The Detail Doctor said:


> Senna


definitely Senna


----------



## Kriminal

The beginning of another Star Wars film on a Saturday.....I just think, why?...why waste another couple of hours of viewing time on something that we've all already seen time and time again on ITV!


----------



## lucky_paddy

OK I've got some different ones:

Billy Budd - b/w movie with Terence Stamp (1962)
The Execution of Private Slovik with Martin Sheen (1974) (hard to find but worth it!)
The Champ -either one but the Jon Voight version is in colour (1979)

and

Deliverance always makes my eyes water - I'm sure you know the bit (piggy)


----------



## DebbieOCD

The Lion King - death of mufassa
Pursuit of Happyness - when chris gardner finally gets a job!
Marley & Me - speech owen wilson gives at the end after losing marley
I Am Legend (where he has to kill his dog  )
The first 10/15mins of the movie Up!

yeah i'm a big sap  haha!


----------



## Lovethefusso

Dawn of the dead when flyboy gets munched in the elevator 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weedougall78

I dont think I've ever cried at a movie but there's a couple of endings that I find sad, Gladiator and Das Boot.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## President Swirl

A bit left-field maybe, but I simply can't watch the bit in the fly 2 where the dog goes through the matter transporter. Animal cruelty bothers me greatly, be it on screen or real life.
I'll laugh until my nose falls off at stuff like hatchet and day of the dead.


----------



## muzzer

Don't think i've ever cried at a film or tv show either but then my body chemistry doesn't work the way "normal" normal peoples does so possibly explains a wee bit


----------



## Mcpx

Some excellent films mentioned, Million Dollar Baby and Gran Torino are two of the finest films of a generation, Eastwood is not the greatest actor in the world but as a filmmaker I think he is beyond comparison. 

If you ignore the Mission Impossible bits (and why wouldn’t you?) then Cruise makes some excellent left field films, Last Samurai is incredibly moving throughout and Collateral is a lesson in building characters. 

As for blubbing, again going outside the box, the final two episodes of The Clone Wars get me again and again. My wife is highly amused by me watching cartoons but anyone who has watched the show knows it’s actually very, very dark and definitely not kids stuff. Technically it is beautifully made and performed, to the point where you actually forget it’s animated. It’s the real story of how Darth Vader came to be and the relationship between him and his student that is just so devastating both for them and the viewer. 

Nerdgasm over.


----------

